# Can't see additional hard disks



## jbruyet (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey all, I have a test/play server with five 72GB SCSI drives. I installed FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE-p3 on it and it's working fine. I was going to work on mounting the additional drives and create a FreeBSD version of a Linux MDADM array but I can't see the rest of my drives. I Googled adding hard drives and the responses I'm seeing say that I should use sysintall, but I've seen posts on this forum that we shouldn't use sysinstall once the OS is installed and working. SO, how do I gain access to my additional drives? And do you (<-- plural) recommend I use geom/gmirror for creating raid 5/10 arrays? 

Thanks,

Joe B


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

Look for the drives in /dev.  SCSI drives should be da*, or might depend on the controller.

ZFS is probably the most popular RAID setup for FreeBSD.  How much RAM does the system have?


----------



## jbruyet (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi wblock, I found the drives there under /dev. I thought fdisk would bring up ALL installed disks even if they aren't formatted yet so I didn't look any further. I'll get on that. 

I'll look into ZFS, and I just saw that this server only has 1 gig of RAM. Sigh, I thought it was four. I'll check hardware requirements for ZFS to see if this will even work. 

Thanks,

Joe B


----------

